# 91 yj clutch



## trucksareford42 (Oct 17, 2007)

I just picked up a 91 yj with a 4.0 and a 5 speed. It doesnt have muck clutch left what would you suggest i put in it clutch wise. i plan on pushing a 6'6" meyers thanks


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I put in a heavy duty clutch from NAPA.
the through out bearing went bad in 13 months.
so I put in a Jeep dealer clutch, WOW much less peddle pressure (easier on the knee) and about 20% less disk area than the NAPA clutch. I plowed for years on the original clutch, do I need the heavy duty?


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

theplowmeister;1051948 said:


> I put in a heavy duty clutch from NAPA.
> the through out bearing went bad in 13 months.
> so I put in a Jeep dealer clutch, WOW much less peddle pressure (easier on the knee) and about 20% less disk area than the NAPA clutch. I plowed for years on the original clutch, do I need the heavy duty?


I think it depends more on who drives the jeep.
Plowmeister has proven that a stock clutch, when driven by the owner, will last for years.
For me , with employees doing the driving, stock is useless and a NAPA unit failed within a month. Instead I get HD "plowing" clutches from a local clutch manufacturer, they usually 
last 2-3 seasons.
JMO


----------

